# What % of surges are fake?



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

What % of surges are fake?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

61.379724805%

But that's just a guess


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Who knows? They generally motivate drivers to drive towards them and some have wondered if they were custom-calculated for each driver to direct their vehicle in a desired direction. I think the computation problem for such a thing is unnecessary.


----------

